# Indiana Jones 5: Das erste Bild aus dem neuen Film



## AndreLinken (27. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Das erste Bild aus dem neuen Film* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Das erste Bild aus dem neuen Film*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nevrion (27. Mai 2022)

Natürlich stellt man sich die Frage wie glaubwürdig das Ganze werden kann, wenn da ein fast 80ig jähriger Archeologe auf Schatzsuche geht und man das als Abenteuer mit Action verkaufen möchte. Das Alter des Protagonisten wird bestimmte Szenen wie aus den ersten 3 Teilen weitesgehend vermissen lassen, aber man darf natürlich trotzdem gespannt sein, wie es mit seinem letzten Abenteuer weiter gehen wird. Für gute Drehbücher sind die Autoren von Hollywood zuletzt aber nicht unbedingt bekannt gewesen.


----------



## demolition4k (27. Mai 2022)

leute macht nicht den fehler und stürmt blind ins kino. wartet zuerst die kritiken ab. wenn die leaks bzw. gerüchte stimmen stirbt indy und phoebe waller-bridge wird der neue "indy"


----------



## Rookieone (27. Mai 2022)

demolition4k schrieb:


> leute macht nicht den fehler und stürmt blind ins kino. wartet zuerst die kritiken ab. wenn die leaks bzw. gerüchte stimmen stirbt indy und phoebe waller-bridge wird der neue "indy"


Kritiken stimmen selten mit meinem Geschmack überein.

Bevor du nächstes mal wieder einen Spoiler schreibst, nutze doch die  



Spoiler: Hier steht was wichtiges:



Spoiler-Funktion


oben in der Leisten.


----------



## Rookieone (27. Mai 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Natürlich stellt man sich die Frage wie glaubwürdig das Ganze werden kann, wenn da ein fast 80ig jähriger Archeologe auf Schatzsuche geht...


Dafür gab es in den anderen Filmen schon Stuntdoubles und Special-Effects. Bei der Loren-Achterbahn in Tempel des Todes war es zB eine kleine Indy-Barbie-Puppe.

Bei den Drehbüchern stimme ich dir aber zu, das ging in den letzten Jahrzehnten steil bergab.


----------



## Vordack (28. Mai 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Bei den Drehbüchern stimme ich dir aber zu, das ging in den letzten Jahrzehnten steil bergab.


Also Teil 3 fand ich klasse!


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also Teil 3 fand ich klasse!


Definitiv. Teil 4 existiert dafür aber nicht. *geblitzdingst*


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Mai 2022)

demolition4k schrieb:


> leute macht nicht den fehler und stürmt blind ins kino. wartet zuerst die kritiken ab. wenn die leaks bzw. gerüchte stimmen stirbt indy und phoebe waller-bridge wird der neue "indy"


Das Problem hier ist, dass die ersten Wertungen alle "Fanwertungen" und "-Kritiken" sind. Erst nach ein paar Tagen treffen die ersten "nicht bezahlten" Reviews ein und auch Kommentare von normalen Kinogängern. 
D.h. man sollte tatsächlich mindestens zwei, drei Wochen bis nach dem Start bei solchen Filmen warten, damit die Urteile bereinigt wurden.


----------

